# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [bpmfouka] [Avertissement] : Non-utilisation des balises CODE

## CyberChouan

Message : JPA, MySQL et Tomcat
Utilisateur : bpmfouka
Infraction : Non-utilisation des balises CODE
Points : 0

Note administrative : 
Message pour l'utilisateur : 


> L'quipe de modration a remarqu que dans votre message "JPA, MySQL et Tomcat", quand vous mettez un bout de votre code vous ne mettez pas les balises CODE.
> 
> Nous avons ajout les balises "code" afin que vos messages soient plus lisibles.
> Nous vous demandons donc de prendre l'habitude d'utiliser ces balises.
> Pour cela il vous suffit d'utiliser le bouton code (#) juste au dessus de la zone de saisie des messages comme l'illustre cette animation :
> 
> 
> 
> Merci de votre comprhension.



Message original : 


> Bonjour,
> J'ai implment un exemple de projet web dynamic pour tester JPA et Mysql mais rien ne marche  chaque excution ce message d'erreur :
> 
> Exception in thread "main" javax.persistence.PersistenceException: No Persistence provider for EntityManager named modeliser
> at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Unknown Source)
> at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Unknown Source)
> at com.team.formation.modele.test.JpersistenceTest.initEntityManager(JpersistenceTest.java:37)
> at com.team.formation.modele.test.JpersistenceTest.main(JpersistenceTest.java:28)
> *** Voici mon fichier persistence.xml :
> ...

----------

